

Show HN: Bitrated – reputation management and consumer protection for Bitcoin - nadaviv
https://www.bitrated.com/?v2

======
nadaviv
So, after originally launching Bitrated as an MVP [1] more than a year ago and
getting some very positive responses, I spent the last 10 months working on a
new release at a full-time capacity. This is the result. :)

The new release is a complete rewrite of the original product, focused around
identity & reputation, and with a much smoother user interface.

I would love to hear your thoughts and answer any questions you might have.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6842697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6842697)

